# New Male - Palest of Pale Pink



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Last Friday I was at the LPS, they had the palest of pale pink Halfmoon males & my heart melted BUT I said no & instead chose a very sickly looking Dragonscale Crowntail (is how he was labled). I took my sickling home, set him up in the 2.5g, in less than 24hrs he passed away. Typically I do not take back a dead fish but in this case it was less than 24hrs & he was a $10 fish so I said to myself, "Self if they don't still have the pink fellow NO MORE BETTAS!" Well they still had the pale pink boy.

The 1st pic is of the sick boy, he was in such bad shape I new it was a long shot but I was hopeful . . .


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss ! 

aww what a pretty pale pink! I wonder if he will ever change color? :O


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty! Sorry the rescue didn't make it


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Atleast he went in a clean, warm inviorment. 

That guy is beautiful!!! :-D


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry the poor little guy didn't make it, but good on you for trying!

The pale pink is stunning! Hope you will post pictures along the way cause maybe he is the type who will do color change? He's lucky to have you find him!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Really nice fish, sorry that the first one didn't make it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry he passed, but I sure like the new one even though I'm not 100% sure he's actually halfmoon.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've been calling him Spook since he's almost white & looks like a Spector swimming through the tank. Now if I can just get him to eat we'll be good, he's not quite sure about the NLS pellets. As for the 1st one, when I took him back the "aquarist" said they'd been having problems because they changed the way they do water changes, ummmm yeah I'm sure that was problem. 

Mattsbetta, what do think he is? I'm not good at typing them even though I love them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it was nice that you made his last moments more comfortable 

He is actually a delta, not a halfmoon. BUT still lovely! I got "halfmoons"... Which ended up one halfmoon, one super delta and one delta.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Sena, I'm happy with him being a Delta.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He's so cute :3


----------

